

Your API Sucks: Why Developers Hang Up and How to Stop That - abraham
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/api_Design_developers/

======
Groxx
No comments on the page nor Youtube (not that I go to youtube for valuable
comments...), no summary, and no captions.

Maybe I'll look at it later. Videos are an _extremely_ slow way to absorb
information, especially presentation-style videos where people speak slowly
and clearly and try to explain everything so everyone will understand it.

~~~
earth2marsh
The Apigee blog uses Disqus, so you should be able to comment:
<http://blog.apigee.com/detail/api_design_for_developers/>

Always interested in feedback, either on giving better talks or on making
better APIs / developer experiences.

------
orangecat
My top rule for APIs is that simple things should be simple. If I want a
minimal HTTP listener, don't make me create and intricately combine a dozen
ConnectionReuseStrategy and ContentProducer and HTTPEntityEnclosingRequest
objects. Apache HTTPComponents, I'm looking at you.

~~~
Groxx
I tend to achieve that by making a few layers of access. I try _really_ hard
to make every chunk of re-usable code I write work with as few arguments as
possible in the most common uses. Usually, this means one or two at most.

There are cases where HTTPEntityEnclosingRequest objects could be useful to be
able to declare... but most of the time you just want port.listen(delegate). I
boggle at how few systems have easy-use methods along those lines, and how so
many things return 'void' instead of 'this'.

------
jamesaguilar
"Sucks" articles suck. Stop writing them.

------
julian37
Joshua Bloch gave a talk in 2006 that was about "real" API design, not REST
API design, and is mainly concerned with much-loathed Java, but despite all
this I think it's still very relevant and well worth watching. It's about an
hour long.

<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/effective-api-design>

------
gsteph22
But if something really sucks, then we must call it out as such!

Also...hahahaha HTTPEntityEnclosingRequest

